# New to the forum - Greetings from Upstate NY!



## bolly (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey welcome to the forum! I hope you like it here so far x


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi and welcome! I hope you learn a lot of new things, like me


----------

